# 3rd Annual Benifit race for American Cancer Society relay for life



## brownie374

Mark your calendars for June 3rd let's make this one a great one like last years.more details to follow


----------



## ajd350

Wouldn't miss it! It's always a good time. I will be there with two fast cars for the raffle.

Al


----------



## honda27

*race*

and ill be there to and il win both of your fast cars al zoom we go


----------



## brownie374

Bump it up! Any help with door prizes would be greatly appreciated,also donations will be accepted and appreciated.And remember ALL money goes to the American cancer society.Please help me make this year as big as a success as the last 2 years.Let's not forget our friends and family that we have lost to this terrible disease.


----------



## Sundance

I'll be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Got my calendar marked, looking forward to racing for a good cause.


----------



## brownie374

Sure would appreciate some sponsorship,c'mon guys it for a good cause!:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Less than 2 months till the race and still waiting for the sponsors to show!I know your out there!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Sponsors, what is required of one, what does a sponsor need to do, I have a few people possible, but not sure what to ask them? Thanks


----------



## brownie374

Tim,by sponsors I mean hobby shops or manufactures.As far as donations if you have someone that wants to donate most people like to write a check to the American cancer society and then you can give it to me to turn in,or cash or a paypal to me.When the race is done I get a money order to the american cancer society.ALL proceeds go to the American cancer society.Some people like to donate a car or two for door prizes.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Hey Rick, not sure who Tim is, this is Chris, from Lowell. I was going to check with our boss at work to donate, most likely try to get some money, not sure if anyone could use anything from a Inground Pool company. As for the Buick in the Park Lane races, if you havent figured it out, I enjoy messing with Darrell, he said the Buick is good, so Swish can go for it. Hope you can make it this Sunday.:wave:


----------



## brownie374

Sorry chris sometimes I get the ht names mixed up.And that 18.9 percent port wine I was drinking last night didn't help lol


----------



## 9finger hobbies

This is probably a shock, but I am not going to make it to Park lane tonight.


----------



## Gerome

My plan is to be there.

I'll have a few cars to donate, several Comp Cams t-shirts (XL this year) and a banner. I'll bring some stickers as well.


----------



## brownie374

2x would be better if you can.


----------



## Gerome

Probably can.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Goodmorning, We talked to our boss and he is willing to donate to the cause. A very nice donation for the Fight Against Cancer. Not sure if Jeff called you yet, but we can discuss it more Sunday.


----------



## brownie374

Very good! See you Sunday!


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Gerome said:


> My plan is to be there.
> 
> I'll have a few cars to donate, several Comp Cams t-shirts (XL this year) and a banner. I'll bring some stickers as well.


Do they have a medium size ?????? lol


----------



## brownie374

I know they have comp cams shirts in medium last year he brought my wife one.lol


----------



## Gerome

It was a pretty pink one wasn't it? I can bring another.


----------



## eastside johnny

brownie374 said:


> Sorry chris sometimes I get the ht names mixed up.And that 18.9 percent port wine I was drinking last night didn't help lol


Brownie,
If you stir in a shot or two of Tequila with the wine it'll fix it right up! 
:freak: :drunk:  :tongue: 

Would like to make a road trip for the cause but that's a North Coast H.O. race date this year. (the first of our outdoor season & it's on my patio!) Maybe next time?
PM me an address & I can send some magnet zapping gift certificates for you to pass around to your racers. Give me a rough idea on # of entries that you 're expecting. 
John


----------



## brownie374

*Details for the race*

There will be a $20 minimum donation for entry fees.I will provide drinks,snacks and exellant deep dish pizza.There will be door prizes and raffles,in previous years there has been some race cars built by some of the fastest guys in our group.We will race the 3 usual clesses raced in this area,skinny tire tjets,fat tire tjets,and afx magna traction.There will be loaners available.And all proceeds go to the American cancer society relay for life in portage Indiana which takes place the weekend after the race.Any donations in the way of door prizes or money will be appreciated.I can also get receipts for monetary donations or you can make a check out to the American cancer society and mail it to me.Please help me make this as much as a success as the last 2 years.


----------



## Gerome

Comp Cams will be a sponsor again this year.

I plan to bring t-shirts, hats and a couple of banners along with some slot cars from my collection. I'll also have plenty of stickers for the guys to use to decorate their tracks with.

This was a great event last year for me personally and Rick raised a good bit of money for a good cause. Hopefully this year will be even bigger.


----------



## brownie374

*Current sponsors*

Carribean pools and spas in Schererville Indiana. Has made a very generous donation.
Joanne at Park Lane Hobbies is supplying some gift certificates for door prizes-This is Joannes 3rd year donating a big. Special thanks to her.

Tom Hiester of Tom Hiesters Miniature cars is donating some his high quality silicone tires for door prizes-Thanks Tom!
Dennis Rutherford of balls out racing is sending out some goodies,he has been a sponsor for 3 years now Thanks Dennis! We miss you man!
Tom Bowman from brp is also on board for the second year with some great bodies.Thanks Tom !
Hiram Durant from East Coast Ho Road Racing.New sponsor this year Thanks
Alan Mirachi from Jws ho speedparts is sending some gift certificates for his high quality parts.Thanks



There has also been some other door prizes donated by some of our racers.
There will also be cars raffles off by some of the faster builders in our group-maybe I can win one and learn some secrets!
Great start and hopefully more prizes to come!


----------



## brownie374

More new sponsors!


----------



## JVerb

Will check with Ray from El Taco Real if he is interested in donating a couple of gift certificates. El Taco Real is located in between Calumet Ave and Columbia Ave on Hoffman St in Hammond IN. The food is outstanding, and the beverages are plentiful. I have been going there since 1975 and have only had good experiences. I would like to hear from any old (or young) NITRO members that would be interested in attending. I can guarantee you will have a good time.

Peace 
Verb


----------



## brownie374

Updated sponsor list.


----------



## brownie374

Bump it up


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

still looking for sponsors?


----------



## brownie374

Sure everything helps still short on door prizes


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway

Let me see what kind of stock I have in my shop when I open tomorrow night. I would love to give to the cause!

Im thinking Im down to only used runners but I might have some 1/32 SCX or a Wizzard Thunderstorm I can donate.. Ill get back to you Wednesday morning.


----------



## brownie374

There are a lot of great prizes coming in you don't want to miss a chance at winning!


----------



## honda27

*race*

still need door prizes let me know ty:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374

Could always use more.If we have extra we will raffle them for the cause.


----------



## brownie374

One week till the race! The track will open at 10 am so there will be more practice


----------



## honda27

*race*

t minus 48 hrs :thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway

Honda update, T-minus 26 hours, Zooooooooooooom we will go. Need to dust off the cars, lol, so much work lately cars havent been run in awhile. :dude:


----------



## JVerb

Hey, Rick I worked on a skinney tire car all week. It is that brown camero that I have raced a few times at your place and Park Lane. I finally got it where it really pops coming out of the corners and still has good top end. It is bad fast right now and will get faster when the brushes seat in all the way. It will be the raffle car. El Taco Real gift certificates and a NASCAR monopoly game for door prizes. Will also have a 12 pack for your birthday gift that I forgot to bring to the last race. 

Peace,
Verb


----------



## brownie374

Verb,you da man!


----------



## brownie374

Track is clean each lane has a 100 laps on it to get some rubber down.I just wish I had time to tune my cars,oh well.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64

Well at least you got 400 laps of pratice in before the race. See you in a few hours. Pat


----------



## brownie374

Ratwagon64 said:


> Well at least you got 400 laps of pratice in before the race. See you in a few hours. Pat


I wish! Magnet car on cruise:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811

Race Day Boys see you all there!


----------



## brownie374

Brian 1811 said:


> Race Day Boys see you all there!


Don't forget Dad!


----------



## brownie374

Doors open at 10 today only.Last minute prizes showing up raffles and door prizes at 12:wave:


----------



## brownie374

I am overwhelmed with the generousity of the racers and my friends!The grand total for the day was an incredible $1380.00 beating last years record by $535 dollars.16 racers and lots of great close racing,what an incredible group of guys I race with,I am so lucky to race with such a great bunch of guys.I would like to thank them all and all of the sponsors that helped make today a success.:wave:


----------



## honda27

*races*

ty rick for the invite and the good pizza and a good day at the races. and to all that were there. and one other thing is i won the b main in wide tire tjets by 6 inches good race jake and the other 6 guys in the b main zoom we go. and we had 16 guys. darrell, rick, jake, larry, jverb, jon, andy, jeff, chris, bart, corky, brain, mike,al, pat, greg.


----------



## ZBT Speedway

I totally agree with you Rick, I have missed a few races, and missed the fun I have racing with this group of Slotcar Racers. Glad we could all help make this a group effort to raise money for cancer research. Next year we go for more $$$$. Sooooooooooo happy I won the new fat tire car, Thanks Al, I will do my best to beat you guys sooner or later. Thanks again Rick, and everyone there, always a great time with Good Friends, and racing for a cause. Even if I get my ass handed to me, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350

Thanks for anther fine event, Rick! I am amazed by the amount raised for the cause and the generosity of all those involved. There were several great items in the raffles and the racing was hard fought.

Wide Tire A-main came down to about 3 feet for the win. Congrats, Rick. The top 12 qualifiers in that class were spread over only 4 laps. Nice drive in the B, Darrell and Jake. Only inches apart at the end! I saw a lot of race faces focusing intensely. This has become a tough class due to the tight fields. There are so many competitive cars that many races come down to making the fewest mistakes or having a tough break. Definitely not boring!

Al


----------



## swet71

Thanks Rick for a great day of racing and what a great cause.I haven't been racing with you guys very long, but what a great group of guys. To raise that much money is awesome hope to participate in the next one.It was also very generous of the sponsors that stepped up to help make this happen and the donation from fellow races. BIG THANKS AGAIN, JON & ANDREW :thumbsup:


----------



## ski23

Rick, thanks for putting on a great benefit. Was a good time yet again racing with you DUDES!!!!!! Everybody has picked up the pace and the racing is getting alot closer.


----------



## Ratwagon64

Well I did not win a heat race, any race as a matter of fact. I could not even win a raffle, got close in the races and in the raffles. Had a lot of close racing. The food was good, the racing was better. Thanks Rick and all the guys that helped make the event a success. Count me in for next years race. And on another note I think this summer I'm going to have to start building some faster cars. Pat


----------



## Kurl3y

Hey Rick, WOW !! .. What an honorable contribution ! Cancer is a terrible disease that has affected most people on the face of the earth in one way or another. Me personally I lost my best bud and my cousin and my Grand Mother from cancer. Hats off to you Rick! .. It's people like you that truly make a difference, I hope to be part of the benefit race next year. Anyway just wanted to chime in and give kudos, you deserve it bro!. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian 1811

This was the third benifit race me and my dad did we've known rick for a long time so it's always a blast to race at his house and to raise alot of money for a good cause.Always nice to win a gift card for jw speed parts too. Thanks rick for good time as always. Hope too see more guys next year.


----------



## Gerome

Sounds like everybody had a great time racing and helping Rick raise money for a good cause. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## brownie374

Gerome said:


> Sounds like everybody had a great time racing and helping Rick raise money for a good cause. I wish I could have been there.


Maybe next year


----------

